# hdd problem nach mainboard wechsel

## Stone

hallo.

hab heute mein borad gewechselt.

der größte unterschied zwischen den zwei brettern ist warscheindlich der chipsatz

von via auf nf2

so nun zu meinen hdds

ich hab zwei seagate platten drin

hda1-9 -> mein altes win

hdb1-4 -> gentoo (bissl über ein jahr alt)

so mein problem jetzt ist das wenn ich booten will der grup mit eine fehlermeldung raushaut (leider weiß ich jetzt nicht genau was das war)

gut hab mir dann mal gedacht ich boote von einer gentoo livecd. hab noch eine 1.4rc3 liegen

er hat brav gebootet und alles scheint gut zu laufen.

dann will ich meine linux platte mounten (hdb) doch in dev ist genau das hier drin:

```
hda1-9 hdb hdc hdd
```

meine hdb ist zwar erkannt worden aber die partitione nicht. es gibt kein hdb1 2 3 und 4.

ein cfdisk /dev/hdb sagt mir das keine partition drauf sind.

jetzt gerade schreib ich von einer knoppix cd (3.6) mit dem 2.6.7 kernel und es gibt meine hda1-9 und meine hdb1-4

meine frage jetzt woran kann das liegen das meine linux platte nicht immer bzw nicht überral erkannt wird. 

der mbr von grup ist in der hda platte und da er anscheinend die root partiton auf der hdb nicht finden kann gibt er mir die fehlermeldung aus beim booten

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen

danke

----------

## thepi

"normale" hdd oder s-ata? Wird beim Booten von der Gentoo-LiveCD was angezeigt? Klingt nämlich so, als würden die nf2-Treiber nicht ordnungsgemäß geladen werden. Sicher, dass du den Kernel richtig konfiguriert hast?

Was natürlich seltsam ist, ist das mit Grub. Find doch nochmal die Fehlermeldung raus. Evtl. stimmt ja was mit den Jumpern an der Platte nicht, oder das Kabel ist locker?  :Confused: 

pi~

----------

## Stone

da board hat s-ata drauf aber ich hab nur ide platten.

kabel hab ich schon extra getauscht aber es gibt keine unterschied.

das einzige prob das beim laden der module von der livecd ist das er die 2. netzwerkkrate ned laden kann (nvidea netzwarkkarte) aber die brauch ich da nicht umbedingt da noch eine zweite drin ist mit der ich ins netz komm.

----------

## Stone

so hab jetzt noch mal geschaut was grup so sagt beim booten

```
Grub loading 1.5

Grub loading, please wait

Error 22
```

danach steht der rechner da  :Smile: 

----------

## jew.de

Hi,

ein ähnliches Problem hatte ich letztens auch (hdc1 nicht erkannt, hdc aber).

Ich habe als Workaround mein CD-ROM Laufwerk (gleiches Kabel, slave) abgeklemmt. Seit dem läuft alles.

Gruß, Tobi

----------

## Stone

das hab ich schon versucht. ich hab schon ein anders kabel versucht und die hdd alleine auf den 2. ide kontroler gehängt aber nichts. die partitionen sind nicht da.

hab grad knoppix mit dem 2.4er kernel versucht und da wird mir hdb1-4 auch nicht erkannt. es geht nur mit dem 2.6er

hab novh zum test eine suse9.1 eingehaut und da wird mir auch hdb1-4 erkannt.

ich weiss echt nicht mehr was ich tun soll. 

was mir nicht einleuchtet ist warum grub die hdb3 nicht finden kann. weil da sollten ja treiber und filesystem völlig egal sein.

meine hdb1-4 sind alle ext3 falls das wichtig ist zu sagen.

hat keiner eine idee?

----------

## SvenFischer

nur so eine Vermutung:

emerge grub

----------

## Stone

 *SvenFischer wrote:*   

> nur so eine Vermutung:
> 
> emerge grub

 

wenn ich das könnte würde ich es machen aber wie oben steht kann ich meine linux platte nicht mounten also kann ich den grub auch ned in die luft kompiliern...

----------

## SvenFischer

ab in die funktionierende suse gehen, oder?

----------

## Stone

aso du meinst das ich dort eine chroot ebene mach.. 

a sorry da bin ich jetzt ned mitgekommen...

ok den grub neu emergen und den mbr sollt ich auch gleich neu schreiben oder soll ich das eher lassen?

genaugenommen passt der mbr ja

----------

## zielscheibe

Hi

Wie sieht es mit deinem Problem aus, wenn das Gentoosystem unter Knoppix "ge-chrootet", ein neuer Kernel mit nFurz-Unterstützung gebaut (Konfig aus "/proc/config.gz" von Knoppix) sowie ein nochmaliges Setup von Grub vollzogen wird?

----------

## Stone

so hab jetzt über die suse cd ein chroot gemacht und den grub neu kompiliert.

danach hab ich noch einen neuen kernel gemacht (was aber egal sein sollte weil ich ja ned mal so weit komm)

aber der grub sagt mir auch nach dem neu kompiliern den fehler 22...

brauch ich da vielleicht irgendeinen nf2 use flag oder sowas?

hab echt keine ahnung was es da hat

----------

## Stone

hab das problem gefunden aber ich weiss nicht genau wie ich es lösen kann..

also hab meinen rechner gerade wieder übre suse9.1 in in einer chroot ebene und hab versucht den mbr zu überschreiben.

das ging aber nicht weil der grub in der grub konsole selber nicht die partitionen von hdb findet (also im grub root(hd1...)

hd1 findet er noch aber dann sind keine partitionen da

hab den grub neu kompiliert aber das hilft leider auch nicht

hab die version 0.49-2 oben.

hat der wer einen tipp für mich?

----------

## zielscheibe

Kannst du einmal die Ausgabe von

```

mount

fdisk -l

```

aus der "chroot" Umgebung geben?

Ebenso wie die Befehlsequenz für die Grubinstallation?

Dies beachtet?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Default: Setting up GRUB using grub-install
> 
> To install GRUB you will need to issue the grub-install command. However, grub-install won't work off-the-shelf since we are inside a chrooted environment. We need to update /etc/mtab (the file with information about all mounted filesystems) first: luckily there is an easy way to accomplish this - just copy over /proc/mounts to /etc/mtab: 
> ...

 

----------

## Stone

also ihr das mount:

hdb3 on / type ext3

none on /proc

none on /sys

none on /dev

fdisk -l:

hdb1   1         13       104391        55   EZ-Drive

hdb2   14       79       530145        82   Linux swap

hdb3   80       11553  92164905     83  Linux

hbd4   11554  14591  244107677   c    Fat32

grub installier ich so

root(hd1,0)

setup(hd0,0)

quit

die windoof platte hab ich jetzt oben beim fdisk nicht angeführt.

was mit etwas verweunder ist bei der hdb1 das EZ-Drive.

zu dem teil aus dem howto von dir muss ich sagen das ich das lieber händisch mach  :Smile: 

----------

## zielscheibe

falscher ButtonLast edited by zielscheibe on Fri Oct 22, 2004 3:13 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## zielscheibe

ähh, wo liegt denn deine Bootpartition, oder bootest du von der root-Partition?

Dieses komische EZ Drive kann es doch nicht sein.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Using EZ-Drive with Linux
> 
> Extracted from Web submission 
> ...

 

Wenn letzteres zutrifft müßte es doch

```

root(hd1,2)

setup(hd0,0)

quit

```

heißen? Ansonsten ist deine Bootpartition in root(hdX,X) einzusetzen.

/¤ Würde dieses EZ Drive löschen und als ext2 oder ext3 "/boot"-Partition mit fdisk neu erstellen sowie auf "bootable" setzen. Danach ergeben auch deine Grubbefehle Sinn.Last edited by zielscheibe on Fri Oct 22, 2004 3:11 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Stone

bei der installation von gentoo (die schon länger her ist) hab ich auch sicher kein EZ angegeben

ich booten von /dev/hdb1. dies ist meine boot partiton mit dem komischen ez zeugs das nicht da sein sollte..

aber das wird ja auch nicht der grund sein warum grup keine partition auf hdb findet oder?  :Smile: 

----------

## zielscheibe

 *Stone wrote:*   

> bei der installation von gentoo (die schon länger her ist) hab ich auch sicher kein EZ angegeben
> 
> ich booten von /dev/hdb1. dies ist meine boot partiton mit dem komischen ez zeugs das nicht da sein sollte..
> 
> aber das wird ja auch nicht der grund sein warum grup keine partition auf hdb findet oder? 

 

Doch! Diese Partition kann Grub nicht lesen, deshalb kann er auch keinen Kernel hochladen.

Lege dir doch wie oben beschrieben noch einmal eine "richtige" Bootpartition auf "hdb1" an.

----------

## Stone

ja kann ich das umändern ohne hdb1 zu formatieren oder muss ich das sogar?

wenn ich das ding formatieren kann reichts denk ich eh wenn ich alles von der platte wo hin sicher und nachher wieder drauf spiel oder seh ich das falsch?

----------

## zielscheibe

Um das Formatieren wirst du wohl nicht herumkommen, irgendwie mußt man ja ein anderes Dateisystem draufbringen.  :Smile: 

Zur besseren Übersicht würde ich dir empfehlen "cfdisk" zu emergen. Damit kannst du dann die hdb1 Partion löschen, eine neue im gleichen Blockbereich anlegen und mit dem "boot" Flag versehen. 

```

umount /dev/hdb1

cfdisk 

...

mkfs.ext2 -j /dev/hdb1

mount /dev/hdb1

```

----------

## Stone

ok.

also ich hab jetzt mit cfdisk die partition auf linux (83) gesetzt und auf boot.

dann formatiert grub neu kompiliert meine sachen draufkopiert und den mbr überschrieben aber es hat genau garnichts gebracht...

ich bin echt schon am verzweifelen

----------

## zielscheibe

Es [zauberwort] müßte [/zauberwort] funktionieren. 

Es gibt noch die Möglichkeit, daß du deine bisherige Vorgehensweise _ausführlich_ darstellst (fstab, fdisk, grub.conf, etc.), vielleicht kann dir daraufhin jemand einen funkt. Lösungsvorschlag unterbreiten.

HTH

----------

## Stone

ok ich poste hier mal alles..

grub.conf

```
default 0

timeout 10

#splashimage=(hd1,0) /boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo-2.6.8

root (hd1,0)

kernel (hd1,0)/boot/gentoo-2.6.8-dfi root=/dev/hdb3 vga=791

title=Gentoo-2.6.5

root (hd1,0)

kernel (hd1,0)/boot/gentoo-2.6.5 root=/dev/hdb3 video=vesa;ywrap,mtrr vga=0x31A

initrd=/boot/initrd-1280x1024

title=Gaming-2.4.20-3

root (hd1,0)

kernel (hd1,0)/boot/gaming-2.4.20-r3 root=/dev/hdb3 vga=773

title=Gentoo-2.4.20-r7

root (hd1,0)

kernel (hd1,0)/boot/gentoo-2.4.20-r7 root=/dev/hdb3 vga=773

title=Windows XP

root (hd0,0)

chainloader (hd0,0)+1
```

fstab

```
/dev/hdb1      /boot      ext2      noauto,noatime      1 1

/dev/hdb3      /      ext3      noatime         0 0

/dev/hdb2      none      swap      sw         0 0

/dev/hdb4      /mnt/Musik    vfat       rw,noatime,umask=7000    0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0   /mnt/cdrom   iso9660      noauto,ro      0 0
```

fdisk -l

```

Platte /dev/hda: 80.0 GByte, 80026361856 Byte

255 Köpfe, 63 Sektoren/Spuren, 9729 Zylinder

Einheiten = Zylinder von 16065 * 512 = 8225280 Bytes

    Gerät Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/hda1   *           1         192     1542208+   6  FAT16

/dev/hda2             193        9729    76605952+   f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)

/dev/hda5   *         193        1212     8193118+   c  W95 FAT32 (LBA)

/dev/hda6   *        1213        1977     6144831    c  W95 FAT32 (LBA)

/dev/hda7   *        1978        2130     1228941    c  W95 FAT32 (LBA)

/dev/hda8   *        2131        5318    25607578+   c  W95 FAT32 (LBA)

/dev/hda9   *        5319        9729    35431326    c  W95 FAT32 (LBA)

Platte /dev/hdb: 120.0 GByte, 120034123776 Byte

255 Köpfe, 63 Sektoren/Spuren, 14593 Zylinder

Einheiten = Zylinder von 16065 * 512 = 8225280 Bytes

    Gerät Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/hdb1   *           1          13      104391   83  Linux

/dev/hdb2              14          79      530145   82  Linux Swap

/dev/hdb3              80       11553    92164905   83  Linux

/dev/hdb4           11554       14592    24410767+   c  W95 FAT32 (LBA)

```

so und nun noch mal zu den schritten mit denen ich die boot partition (hdb1) neu gemacht hab

1. mit cfdisk den type geändert auf 83 -> linux (nicht gelöscht)

2. mit ext2 formatiert.

3. grub neu kompiliert

4. kernel drauf kopiert

5. mbr neu geschrieben (root(hd1,0) setup(hd0) quit)

und wie schon getippt gab es keine veränderung.

meiner meinung liegt nur am grub selber und nicht an anderen sachen wie kernel fstab oder sonst was...

----------

## zielscheibe

duck..

Wenn du mit der SUSI auf hdbX eine Minimal Konfiguration installierst, inklusive grub? 

Falls dies problemlos startet..hmm..den Grub deine Gentoo root-Partition statt SUSI starten lassen?

----------

## Stone

also

ich hab jetzt meine swap partition dazu verwendet suse zu installiern und suse hat einen grub konfiguriert.

nur leider auch mit wenig erfolg.

der grub startet aber er zeigt mir nichts an auser in der 1. zeile vom monitor ein

```
GRUB
```

und das wars. der rechner steht..

also grub dürfte ein problem mit dem ganzen haben.

jetzt könnte ich mir noch nur zwei sachen vorstellen.

1. lilo versuchen. bin zwar kein fan von dem aber vielleicht lauft der

2. die boot partition auf fat32 zu formatieren (was zwar komisch klingt aber vielleicht hats da was)

----------

## sleeperknight

wizzle wazzle ich foun

----------

## Stone

ähm was?

----------

## Stone

so hab jetzt noch versucht die /dev/hdb1 mit vfat aber da will der grub auch nicht.

jetzt hab ich den lilo noch installiert aber da schreibt er mir wenn der den lilo ladet

```
L 01 01 01 01 01
```

und schreibt diese zahlen immer weiter.

kenn mich mit lilo nicht wirklich aus weil ich den grub immer verwendet hab aber langsam schaut es ziehmlich bös aus  :Sad: 

----------

